# Mark v 338 lapua



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

My buddy has a brand new never fired weatherby mark V in .338 lapua thats he looking to sell or trade
http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/mark-v-accumark-338-lapua-looking-for-trades-6-5-creedmoor/


----------

